# Female bleeding one week after birth



## malkel (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi there,
our gorgeous girl gave birth to twins over a week ago and is experiencing bleeding from her vagina and has a slight case of diarrhoea. Is this normal? We are new to Goats and are a bit concerned.

Any advice greatly appreciated. PS we are in Australia, so coming into spring(lots of growth)


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm sure somebody else has better advice but it sounds like she might've ripped some giving birth get a hold of your vet and find out the name of the product that will help clean her totally out just in case there's any afterbirth or anything like that in there... Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the product .sorry hopefully somebody else can give you more info.... but check her eyelids if they're getting a little bit pale give her some red cell to help boost up the blood since she is losing some


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure about the diarrhea, but I believe bleeding from the vagina at this time after delivery is normal. Both of my does started bleeding again at 2 weeks out and lasted for a few days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm just a newbie, but I have heard bleeding is the cleansing process and it can last up to 6 weeks. My doe that kidded in jan. bled for several weeks. As far as I have heard if there is no odor then it's normal. Is she acting normal and has a normal temp?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

For the diarrhea, I would have a fecal run or could it be dietary? Is she getting too much grain? After my doe kidded I tried to get that weight back on her quick but I found that her body could only tolerate 3 cups of grain twice a day. If I gave more than that she would get loose stools.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Bleeding is normal up to 3 weeks. That's just her body cleaning itself up. Just make sure there is no odor with it. Diarrhea is more concerning. I would run a fecal to see what could be causing it. Then you can move forward with treating it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a couple of does who experience loose bowels just before and for a few days after kidding. Hormones can cause that.

However, does should be de-wormed within 24 hours of giving birth, at least that is the suggested protocol here in the US.

My does will bleed for several weeks after kidding. As long as there is no nasty odor, it is normal.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bleeding will go off and on for a few weeks. Totally normal

Have a fecal done. Diarrhea isn't good. 

What changes in feed has she had?


----------



## malkel (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for your advice,Josie has had an increase in grain, as she needs to be milked on one side. We give her extra to calm her down. Unfortunately one baby didn't make it and she gets extremely full. I shall cut back on the grain. There is no odour from her discharge, but I will keep a close eye on it.
Thanks again, much appreciated. ::


----------



## GoatCrazy1 (Sep 27, 2017)

My doe did the very same thing and the blood was brownish and drippy but it only came from her vagina.first I thought it was diarrhea but then I saw where it was coming from.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GoatCrazy1 said:


> My doe did the very same thing and the blood was brownish and drippy but it only came from her vagina.first I thought it was diarrhea but then I saw where it was coming from.


 This is a wicked old thread...


----------



## GoatCrazy1 (Sep 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> This is a wicked old thread...


What does the blood indicate? Or is that regular? Now two of my does are doing it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As stated in the thread, it is normal clean out of the uterus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, as long as it doesn't stink, she is OK.


----------

